# Not receiving any trips in hot zone.



## RaymondXu (Aug 1, 2020)

So it’s my first time being a driver today, I drove around the hot zone for around two hours and got no trip. I don’t think my account is actually online because my car is not showing up on the passenger app. I also tried call a Uber with my girlfriend‘s phone when she’s right next to me but still not getting anything. has anyone faced this problem before? Please help. I’m using an iPhone 11 Pro.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Are all your documents good? Background check complete? This happened to me before and I had to talk to about six different "support" people before I got one who knew what he was doing and told me what the issue was.


----------



## RaymondXu (Aug 1, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> Are all your documents good? Background check complete?


Everything is completed. I'm able to go online, my account is activated.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

RaymondXu said:


> Everything is completed. I'm able to go online, my account is activated.


When I was new there was a glitch in the app that let me go online and accept ride requests even though I didn't submit my state inspection. The app didn't originally ask me for it.

One day, I noticed that it was listed in my documents so I took a picture of my inspection sticker since that worked with Lyft. The app said my document was approved. The next day I was in the middle of the city during rush hour and it was surging all around me but I got absolutely nothing. I was Lyft-only for a couple days while I repeatedly called Uber support to try to figure out what was going on.

Finally I got a guy who told me I needed to submit a picture of the paperwork from my inspection, not the sticker. I sent in the correct documentation and was receiving ride requests a couple hours later.

Sometimes you can go online but won't receive ride requests if there's something wrong with your documentation. Double check everything and make sure you're fulfilling any extra requirements your state might have.

Welcome to UP &#128522;


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Welcome to the machine.

What’s a hot zone? You mean like Chernobyl or something?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

You must obey algorithm or it won’t like you


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Glad that you can go online now. I would like to share some thoughts about receiving trips. Nobody knows for certain the factors determining whether a driver receives a ride request. It could be proximity to the requester, your rating, how often you decline rides, etc. Proximity is definitely not the only factor because I have verified this the first hand. One time my passenger offered me cash tip upfront to wait for his brother and go to a place toward the direction of my home after the ride. He was INSIDE my car but a driver that was 5 mins away got the ride. The algorithm is certainly far more complicated than I imagine. 

As a rule of thumb, never act as what Uber instructed. Those hot zones indicated by gray are nothing more than a tactic to disperse drivers evenly such that people can get a ride in a reasonable amount of time. Likewise, the message "expect trips soon" has nothing to do with demand. The only true indication is real surge, which you will see dollar signs for ___ amount.


----------



## Eddyles (Jan 5, 2020)

maybe you should delete the app and update the app maybe too many people using the app on that time?


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

RaymondXu said:


> So it's my first time being a driver today, I drove around the hot zone for around two hours and got no trip. I don't think my account is actually online because my car is not showing up on the passenger app. I also tried call a Uber with my girlfriend's phone when she's right next to me but still not getting anything. has anyone faced this problem before? Please help. I'm using an iPhone 11 Pro.


No one wants to overpay for you &#129322;&#129322;&#129322;&#129322;


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Check your documents screen, they will let you go online but you won't get requests. You can try calling or better option is to go to a Greenlight hub. Mine is messed up, I did the background check but it still wants me to do another one, I'll have to go to a hub to fix it since online support has just bandaided it and didn't really fix it


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SleelWheels said:


> Welcome to the machine.
> 
> What's a hot zone?


That's the area that I am in


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Check that all your documents are approved, uninstall and reinstall the app, and double check to make sure you have a vehicle selected.. sometimes even if you only have one vehicle on your account it makes you actually select that vehicle to drive with


----------

